# wild snake bite



## CROCO (Jan 26, 2009)

:shock: HI how many of you herps been bit in the wild ,my experience has been a couple of bites by a yellow face whip snake in QLD that drew blood and a near miss by a death adder that bit me trainer lol


----------



## cris (Jan 26, 2009)

Most ppl are smart enough to leave wild snakes alone unless they are able to handle them safely (i hope).


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 26, 2009)

does my grandma count.... we released her into the wild a few years back you know how the rules of the bush go... the animals respect anything that is hairier than them...

no jks.

i have not been bitten during any herping trips


----------



## CROCO (Jan 27, 2009)

hi I have been on wild sites that have contained dugites tiger snakes and the odd death adder and I think my bite and a half is due to the law of average in over 40 years of herping and nothing to do with enexperience . I would rather tackle a snake any day then an enraged lace monitor that bit me on the leg many years ago on one of the reserves north of Sydney, I wonder if there are still any left as it seems the only wildlife there are tourists these days.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 27, 2009)

croco have been tagged by a cranky baby spotted(very distressing alot of blood )... ...but as far as wild vens my closest call came from a RBB that was behind a hot water system , I had her tail and trying to get her out was like hell ,as you can imagine not much room between the wall and the HWS...anyway I was pulling one way she was determined to go another so I relaxed a bit hoping she would relax and when i felt this i would be able to pull her out quick and bag her ....well i felt her relax thought i would wait a few seconds more BUT she had other ideas..she swooped up at me(mouth was wide open) missing my hand by cm's and flung herself over my wrist ...I had to twist my hand around so she wasnt leaning over my arm and put her on the ground and start again...she was bagged and then released back to a nice creek area ...and I went home to change my underwear!....I ve had a small eb hit my shoe ,quiet amusing watching a baby trying to attack ...this was after I released it ,thought it would come back at me and give me a "what for" before heading off in the grass....Ive had a GTS go at my face, it was in a washing machine after IDing it ,i set about moving the machine as I peeked over the back up it came ...and then there are the mock strikes of BTS 's ..........so yeah its been fun and exciting and I love a good call out when you get the adrenalin pumping ....


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/how-embarrassment-30622


----------



## CROCO (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Redbellybite hope you had some fresh undies LOL,the near miss death adder was years ago up in D QLD


----------



## Danni (Jan 28, 2009)

never seen a wild, and i havent even been tagged by my MD ... a bit sad really but there you have it.


----------



## CROCO (Jan 28, 2009)

hi Danni cant believe you aint seen a snake in the wild are you sur you live in Oz?even here in Pommy land you can see them when the rare sun shines regards keith


----------



## Sarah24 (Jan 28, 2009)

I havent personally been bitten but a friend of mine had a near miss with an eastern brown. He was at my farm and just wasnt looking where he was walking and stepped on the snake. Well snakey wasn't very happy and whipped around and stuck at his leg. It managed to get his jeans but missed the leg. I've never seen someone run so fast in my life .
But anyway, the guy hasnt come back to my farm since...


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 28, 2009)

Haven't been bitten yet, but have seen a Small-Eyed Snake in the wild.


----------



## Danni (Jan 28, 2009)

yeh judging by this heat at the moment i am in Oz land ... i am wanting to go herping one day but i want to go with a group and do it properly.

Im looking forward to seeing a RBB.


----------



## sativa (Jan 28, 2009)

hey guys , i got done by a RBB when i was 7.i used to live in the bush so it was all reptiles , that was all i ever did before school and after school and on the weekends , anyways , i use to set massive tin sheet traps and get blues and stuff and one morning i saw this tail and being so young just grabbed it and its head flew out from under the grass and bit me right in the webbing of my index and thumb but it kinda hung for what seemed like an eternity but was prob more like 1 second , anyway knowing how much trouble i was going to be in from my parents and worried that they werent going to let me do what i loved doing ,i ran home got in the shower and went straight to bed hoping i was going to wake up fine....they found me in my room after about an hour and i told them what happend , straight to hospital , and lucky for me it was a dry bite so the doctor said ,....i learnt alot of respect that day for snakes 
i **** my self because 1. i was about a 40 minute run back to the house , because when your 7 and you get into trouble you just run ...lol and 2 we were 1 1/2 hours to the hospital 
so had it been a sink i would have been pretty sick by the time i would have made it there,
but luckily im 30 now with no other bites (some major close calls one from a tipan)but reptiles are like a bad drug for me , go the reps  jase


----------



## emerald_taipan (Jan 30, 2009)

Ive been bit twice in my life. One was a juvenile red belly ( pretty tame as far as snakebites go) and the other was an adult tiger that bit me through a pillow case. It didn't hurt or anything i just felt a light clamp on my finger and then saw fang marks. I went to hospital and venom was detected in my system but there wasn't many symptoms. Ive had plenty of near misses.


----------



## souldoubt (Feb 8, 2009)

I read water meter in brisbane and most of our water meters are inground in boxes. Ive had my hand within cms of yellow faced whip snakes and ofcourse a few eastern browns but I move nice and slow to make sure im not making them feel threatened and Ive never had a snake strike at me. I actually had a red belly in a meter box once that was pretty interested in me and came out of the box to check me out so I sat on the ground and it just layed along side my leg for a few minutes then went off into the bush (it was in the outer western suburbs) - it was an interesting experience to say the least, I didnt want to move or to touch it incase I freaked it out and got myself bitten.


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (Feb 8, 2009)

i never been bitten, but i coud have got bitten by a red bellied black nake in churchill golf course, in melbourne, i was picking up a ball that was out of range near the water and i saw it moving like 25 cm from my hand


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (Feb 8, 2009)

sativa said:


> hey guys , i got done by a RBB when i was 7.i used to live in the bush so it was all reptiles , that was all i ever did before school and after school and on the weekends , anyways , i use to set massive tin sheet traps and get blues and stuff and one morning i saw this tail and being so young just grabbed it and its head flew out from under the grass and bit me right in the webbing of my index and thumb but it kinda hung for what seemed like an eternity but was prob more like 1 second , anyway knowing how much trouble i was going to be in from my parents and worried that they werent going to let me do what i loved doing ,i ran home got in the shower and went straight to bed hoping i was going to wake up fine....they found me in my room after about an hour and i told them what happend , straight to hospital , and lucky for me it was a dry bite so the doctor said ,....i learnt alot of respect that day for snakes
> i **** my self because 1. i was about a 40 minute run back to the house , because when your 7 and you get into trouble you just run ...lol and 2 we were 1 1/2 hours to the hospital
> so had it been a sink i would have been pretty sick by the time i would have made it there,
> but luckily im 30 now with no other bites (some major close calls one from a tipan)but reptiles are like a bad drug for me , go the reps  jase


 


hello i am 15, and i would like to do a venemous snakes course, do u know any near melbourne that will allow underages?


----------

